# Pan Fried Venison



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My aunt used to make this for us, . . . decided I'd have a go at it.

Dang, . . . forgot what I was missing.

Yummmmmmm ain't the word for it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No fried onions and mushrooms??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite way to cook that stuff it to tenderize the snot out of it on both sides with the sharp edge of an Old Hickory butcher knife then dredge in seasoned flour and parmesan cheese and fry it up. Fed several big chunks to some kin who claimed not to like deer meat.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pan fry back strap medallions in butter but keep them pink inside. Some Montreal steak seasoning and a touch of "What's this here sauce?" You are in carnivore/self sufficient heaven.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

*No fried onions and mushrooms??*

Onions and mushrooms are for disguising the taste of beef and pork, . . . never mess up good venison with it (IMHO)

*My favorite way to cook that stuff it to tenderize the snot out of it on both sides with the sharp edge of an Old Hickory butcher knife then dredge in seasoned flour and parmesan cheese and fry it up. Fed several big chunks to some kin who claimed not to like deer meat.*

This was so tender, . . . I could probably have cut it with the side of my fork, . . . without the knife at all. Last I had this tender, it was a button buck that no one else in the hunting party wanted, . . . I took him home, . . . mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

*Pan fry back strap medallions in butter but keep them pink inside. Some Montreal steak seasoning and a touch of "What's this here sauce?" You are in carnivore/self sufficient heaven.*

When I went to grab a bag (all the meat is vacuum sealed bags), . . . the label said tenderloins. I checked a second bag, . . . tenderloins, . . . same for the third, fourth, fifth, . . . so either I got a bunch of other folks tenderloins, . . . or they just used that for the label so there would be a place for me to write on the paper label (can't write on a plastic bag).

Now I got to get my canners going, . . . gonna see if I can do it on the front porch with my propane rig, . . . not sure how that will work out in 30 degree weather.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent @dwight55 :vs_closedeyes:

Not too fond of the taste for some damn reason, I have a very sophisticated palate. But, as far as I'm concerned there are way too many of the little brown bastards running around anyway.

*(Pssst, Slippy, Pastor Dwight is talking about DEER not ILLEGALS!)*

:tango_face_wink:Oooops, my bad! In that case a little buttermilk soak then a nice pan fry with plenty of butter and some salt, pepper, garlic salt. Maybe a dash of Dales Sauce or Worcestershire.

May work on illegals but I'd rather not say...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Elk and buffalo is better lol.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

csi-tech said:


> Pan fry back strap medallions in butter but keep them pink inside. Some Montreal steak seasoning and a touch of "What's this here sauce?" You are in carnivore/self sufficient heaven.


backstraps & eggs = culinary delight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Meat good! Period.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some times you need a little flavor if it's a big nasty buck.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Fry up black pepper smoked bacon. Use the grease. Put a few sliced garlic cloves into the backstraps. Sear on high heat, then simmer.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I fry in some butter and garlic and nothing else. Simple and tasty.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like to age and butcher my own. I quarter them and put them in the coolers or refrigerator for 3-6 days. When you open the fridge and the enzymes have done their job it smells like beef. I take it out and cut everything up and vacuum seal it, date it and freeze it to zero. So good.

Whitetail and Wapiti are my favorite game meats barr none.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I like to age and butcher my own. I quarter them and put them in the coolers or refrigerator for 3-6 days. When you open the fridge and the enzymes have done their job it smells like beef. I take it out and cut everything up and vacuum seal it, date it and freeze it to zero. So good.
> 
> Whitetail and Wapiti are my favorite game meats barr none.


Hard to age right, if you don't have proper place.

Can freeze hard as a stone, quick, or get mushy. If it's ~ 30 degrees out I'll hang them

+1 on vacuum sealer and dating.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, if they go out of temp (down here in the south) you are screwed as far as just hanging them goes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old game warden chum would wait till cool weather for a few days..slay a few white tails and hang em in his shed for a while...was thinking maybe a week. Would double check with him on that but he passed a few days ago. Made a big improvement in the meat.


----------

